

Atom Split Into Two And Then Put Back Together Using Quantum Mechanics - muraiki
http://planetsave.com/2012/06/05/atom-split-into-two-and-then-put-back-together-using-quantum-mechanics/

======
anusinha
This is a really misleading article. What they're referring to is placing
atoms (and molecules) into states of superposition where the state can be
represented as 1/sqrt(2)|left> \+ 1/sqrt(2)|right>. This is an important first
step towards quantum computers--being able to construct entangled systems of
many q-bits, but this article is really quite poor in it's description. If
you're really interested in this sort of stuff, I'd suggest reading Charles
Seife's book entitled _Decoding the Universe_. It's about information theory
and discusses quantum computing to a certain extent. I've also heard Seth
Lloyd's book Programming the Universe is very good, but I have not read it.

